# what model taurus .357 is this?



## bowhuntpa (Dec 7, 2008)

I inherited this from my grandfather, i wanna shoot a deer with it. thinking of getting a scope for it, so i need to know the model it is. doesnt really say on it except for the serial number if that helps.

suggestions?

scope mount, scope (100 yard shot at most), rounds (thinking 158gr hollowpoint or 180 grain hollow point.)


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm not an expert on Taurus revolvers, but even for a scoped .357 Mag, I'd keep shots on whitetail well within 50yds. I just don't think there's enough energy left at 100 yrads for a humane fast kill.

JW


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Open the cylinder, the model # should be stamped in the frame. Not sure what year they started putting it there, I know the older guns weren't stamped. My 66 is a '94 and it has it.










If it's not there, you could also try the Taurus look up system: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15471
or call Cust. Service.


----------



## bowhuntpa (Dec 7, 2008)

66 it is then! thanks. the difference 50 yd and 100 yds really that dramatic in this pistol? hmm i think ill take my chances at a benched heart shot.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Good article on handgun hunting.

http://www.thesixgunjournal.net/handgunning.html


----------



## bowhuntpa (Dec 7, 2008)

is there any way to find out "what year" this gun? just wondering.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Use the Taurus look up system in the thread link in my first post above.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 2, 2010)

Look like a HG M65-B5 or B6.


----------

